# Bloated betta? Fat fish?



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

*Hey guys, GummyBear the betta is finally comfortable with his tank and loves swimming up to my hand during feeding time.

I was a little bored today so I think I over fed him! I usually feed him 3-4 pellets a day. But today he consumed about 7 and some of the tropical flakes that are for the corys (only a few, the corys got plenty). 

His stomach is bulging but doesn't have the "pinecown scales" and it's only bulging down not on the sides. I doubt it's any thing too serious but he is mostly hanging around the bottom of the tank just kind of floating but he is swimming around a little and sometimes swims to the middle level of the tank. Will he be fine by tomorow?

I think I'll only feed him 3 pellets a day at around noon so he won't look all chubby. Besides, he can snack on some flakes if he feels like it...I recently learned that their stomach is the size of their eye so I definatly over fed him!
Will he be too constipated or should I just be more careful next time? 

Thanks!*


----------



## KevinP (Jul 24, 2010)

He should be fine this time. In the wild fish don't have regular meals so when they can find some food they usually do tend to overeat. If this is done everyday then your fish can become overweight which is not good for their health.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Be careful about overfeeding. Your tank is brand new and not cycled. Extra food is just going to make the ammonia go higher.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

pinetree said:


> Be careful about overfeeding. Your tank is brand new and not cycled. Extra food is just going to make the ammonia go higher.


And my betta fat


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Wait, so should I just not feed it tomorow??? I think I will do that and if he isn't better by tomorows afternoon, I think I'll feed my little GummyBear a pea  I'm kinda scared cuz he isn't very active and just hangs around the bottom...Then again, I wouldn't do much if I ate that much ;D


----------



## KevinP (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know how long you have had your betta for but they usually arent the most active fish  You don't need to worry about him not constantly moving. Also you are correct in not feeding him today and then for tomorrow feed him the normal amount you usually do.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Do you have a test kit to monitor your water parameters? Ammonia is probably starting to build up in the tank. Are you doing frequent water changes?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

My betta usually is really active but then again, I've only had him for about 3 or 4 days ago (He's about 3 months old though judging from mostly size, fins, and coloring). lol. 

I'll feed him tomorow (3 pellets) and I'll do a 25% water change today and a 50% one on thursday or friday (i'm doing that pattern for the next three weeks).

He is doing a LOT Of better though. He still has the bulge but it went down. He is mostly hanging around the top or in the middle level of the tank and is sometimes floating around the bottom but overall, is doing really good!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

I feed my bettas 3 pellets in the morning and 4 at night.... they also get bloodworms or bbs on random days... I wouldnt just suddenly start feeding that much, I work up to it with new fish. They also try to eat the cories shrimp pellets (which sink). 

Do you have something for him to rest on that is near the top of the tank?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Plakat_bettas said:


> I feed my bettas 3 pellets in the morning and 4 at night.... they also get bloodworms or bbs on random days... I wouldnt just suddenly start feeding that much, I work up to it with new fish. They also try to eat the cories shrimp pellets (which sink).
> 
> Do you have something for him to rest on that is near the top of the tank?


I think I'm going to buy one of those betta logs soon and a one of those tall, silk/real plants that he can rest in...My tank is farly new so I'm still adding some more stuff


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

I just got two betta logs and my bettas that have them LOVE them.... I am going to be introuble come tank cleaning day lol 

theres also betta hammocks you can get that my bettas really like too


----------

